# Couples RV trip suggestions.



## RitaDix (Aug 4, 2017)

My husband and I were on the verge of a divorce. We had significant differences in core values and beliefs. I couldn’t deal and cope up with him. Time was there when I tried to end things up with a bottle of sleeping pills. I had mistakes on my side too. I didn’t support him during his difficult time. I wasn’t there for him when he needed me much. We were more like ‘fair weather friends’ to each other as John Green says. My excessive reliance on social media worsened everything. But somehow, we overcame the situation through a lot of struggle and hard work. We attended a couple therapy together from a clinic in Toronto and it helped to calm the wind and lightning. As part of the recovery plans, we are planning on going on an RV camping trip. My friend owns one recreational vehicle, that too a well equipped one. I have asked him to lend that for a month. It’s our first RV trip. Tell us about romantic destinations we could go and interesting things we could do during the trip. I’m a newbie here. I really don’t know about the risks and precautions to be taken. Help me on that. Any suggestions and advice would be great.


----------

